# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Quelle est votre police de caractres prfre pour dvelopper ?

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour 2013

Ce sondage a t renouvel pour 2013. Venez participer, cela se passe ici : 

 Quelle est la meilleure typo pour programmer en 2013 ?* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Quelle est la meilleure typo pour programmer ?*
*La vtre est-elle parmi notre Top 10 ?*


Chaque dveloppeur est spcialis(e).

Mais tous les dveloppeurs ont en commun de devoir... crire.

Et qui dit crire, dit bien videmment polices de caractres.

Les uns ne jureront que par la typo  Courrier  d'autres que par la  Incosolata  quand les troisimes en resteront au bon vieux  Times New Roman .

A la question  quelle est la meilleure typo pour dvelopper ? , seuls les plus pervers rpondront Symbol ou Marlett.

Les autres trouveront certainement leur police de caractres ftiche dans ce top 10 qui ressort d'une tude compltement arbitraire (mais qui regroupe tout de mme quelques unes des plus populaires) :

CourierAndale MonoMonacoProfontMonofurProggyDroid Sans MonoDeja Vu Sans MonoConsolasInconsolata

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  La vtre est-elle dans cette liste ?

 ::fleche::  Si non, laquelle avons-nous  honteusement  oublie ?


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les programmeurs savent-ils encore crire un code avec un diteur de texte ? Non, regrettent des dveloppeurs "stars" de Microsoft
 ::fleche::  Que faites-vous quand votre code refuse de fonctionner ? Racontez-nous votre code le plus dsesprant
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre environnement de dveloppement prfr ?

----------


## FailMan

*Courier*, bien videmment, et en vert fluo sur fond noir pour VS2005, la console et Notepad++  ::roi:: 

Sinon *System* elle est pas mal non plus, sous VS2008 par contre  ::haha::

----------


## ClemLamb

Trs bon test,

Courrier New avec Notepad++ sur windows.

Est-ce que les utilisateurs de Mac pourraient dtailler leurs configurations (diteur, police, taille caractres..) ? Nouveau swicher, je n'ai pas trouv mon bonheur...

----------


## dingoth

Personnellement, j'utilise essentiellement DjVu Sans (pas de chasse fixe) et DjVu Sans Mono

----------


## kaymak

Aaahh excellente question ! Que je me suis dj vainement pos, pour y avoir trouv bien de rponses satisfaisantes.

Monospaced 13.

----------


## umeboshi

> Trs bon test,
> 
> Courrier New avec Notepad++ sur windows.
> 
> Est-ce que les utilisateurs de Mac pourraient dtailler leurs configurations (diteur, police, taille caractres..) ? Nouveau swicher, je n'ai pas trouv mon bonheur...


Sous mac j'utilise smultron, quivalent  notepad++.
Par contre pour le dev web il a du mal avec la coloration quand on mlange les langages (javascript+html+php+css) il ne prend qu'un seul langage en compte.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Pour ma part j'utilises principalement courier ::mrgreen::

----------


## trenton

Pour ma part, la police par dfaut sur mon systme, j'ai jamais song  changer.  :8O: 

<hs>



> On ne vous impose pas le logiciel propritaire, ne nous imposez pas le logiciel libre


Un peu quand mme, qu'on nous impose Windows  l'achat de l'ordinateur. 
</hs>

----------


## Dr.Who

pour ma part *Consolas* depuis 1 an, courrier new me sortant littralement par les yeux.

moderne, sans sherif, zro barr, plus fine que courrier new, bref top.

----------


## kaymak

ah oui tiens c'est sympa consolas. je me la garde dans un coin de ma tete celle la

----------


## ILP

J'utilisais Courier New avant par dfaut sous Notepad++, mais depuis que j'ai essay Consolas, je l'ai adopte  ::): .

----------


## jaimepaslesmodozls

Idem pour Consolas : la perle rare.

----------


## Julien_G

Pas mal Consolas en effet ... 
Pour ma part j'utilise Courrier New, par dfaut avec VS2008, mais je passerai peut tre  Consolas pour la 2010  ::):

----------


## Anomaly

Etant sous Linux, Deja Vu Sans Mono.  :;): 

C'est vrai que Consolas semble bien, mais ce n'est pas une police libre que je pourrais utiliser sur mon OS prfr.  ::(:

----------


## millie

Moi, du comics MS of course  ::aie::

----------


## smatador

En ce moment, celle que j'utilise est Monaco. J'ai rarement vu une police de caractres aussi lisible.

----------


## metagoto

Monaco en 9pt ou 8pt sans anti aliasing (plus petit c'est trop dform, dommage). Sous Windows, c'est Profont (je crois) en plus petit encore.

Quand j'dite un code, j'aime avoir le max d'info disponible sur la dimension verticale, d'o l'utilisation de polices de petite taille, mme si pour certains c'est compltement illisible.

----------


## Lorantus

"Luciada", qui se rapproche de "Courier", en plus rond.

----------


## Invit

sur quel critre se fait votre choix de police pour le dveloppement ? je ne fais pas de dveloppement mais j'avoue que je me suis pos la question en voyant l'article.

----------


## FailMan

> sur quel critre se fait votre choix de police pour le dveloppement ? je ne fais pas de dveloppement mais j'avoue que je me suis pos la question en voyant l'article.


Personnellement, pour moi faut que a fasse bien codeur, que a donne l'air d'tre "artisanal" et un peu moche.
Sinon je pense qu'il y a la facilit  lire et parfois, le style d'criture : des polices par exemple reprsentent le zro avec une barre qui permet de le diffrencier plus facilement de la lettre "o".

----------


## kedare

Webdings  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Webdings


Pareil ...

----------


## kOrt3x

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi on utilise des polices ? pour faire joli ?

----------


## MrSlayers

Monospaced taille 12.
Il s'agit de la police par dfaut sous netbeans.

----------


## natha

Liberation Mono 9
C'est ce que conseillait un blog pour la configuration de Eclipse sous Ubuntu. J'en suis plutt satisfait mais je n'ai jamais essay autre chose.

Courier c'est vraiment trop moche.
DejaVu c'est un peu trop grand.

----------


## tnodev

Bonjour

j'utilise Fixedsys sous Eclipse

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

j'avoue tre du par ce sujet un peu secondaire, voire tertiaire !

la meilleure police est celle qui diffrencie bien les zro des 'oh' et les ELLE Minuscule des I majuscule et des uns !

----------


## patouche

Oui, trs bonne question... Je ne me la suis jamais pos auparavant, puisque j'espre encore trouv LE super diteur...

Alors, je dirais que a dpend du langage pour le PHP et le Java (Eclipse), c'est Monospace en taille 10. Pour les autres langages, je ne sais pas du tout... mais j'aime bien aussi le DejaVu Sans Mono.

----------


## Syl_20

Je ne me suis jamais pos la question. J'utilise les polices par dfaut. Je ne suis pas difficile ::mouarf::

----------


## frkta

Sous linux, tahoma me semble assez cool  :;):

----------


## Bromure

Trebuchet MS

----------


## natha

> Sous linux, tahoma me semble assez cool





> Trebuchet MS


Je suis tonn que vous prfriez coder avec des polices non monospaced ?! Le code sera forcment moins lisible (indentation par exemple).

La remarque de *Michael REMY* concernant la diffrenciation de certains caractres est aussi judicieuse, il est souvent pnible de ne pas savoir clairement distinguer un 1 d'un l ou d'un I...
En Java d'ailleurs, une bonne pratique est d'utiliser le L majuscule plutt que minuscule pour qualifier une valeur de type long.

----------


## Bromure

> Je suis tonn que vous prfriez coder avec des polices non monospaced ?! Le code sera forcment moins lisible (indentation par exemple).


Bof non, je vois pas o est le problme


 la rigueur quand un simple quote et double sont colls. Mais si il y avait une erreur de frappe, a modifierait tout de suite la coloration du code.

----------


## dingoth

Pareil pour moi : pas de monospace si possible. Le code est bien plus facile  lire !

----------


## Guybrush

Personnellement j'utilise exclusivement la police Courrier. 
Mais je poste surtout pour faire une remarque : je suis tjs ahuri de constater le nombre de personne qui dveloppe en police claire sur fond noir ou fonc (type Matrix dans bcp de cas)... c'est pour moi une aberration !!

----------


## pierreyoda

Ah bah bonne question, j'y avais jamais pens... J'utilise 'Calibri' sous Code::blocks, neutre et clair  ::ccool::

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous!
J'ai rpondu Courier, mais, en fait, a m'est gal, pourvu que la police soit  espacement fixe.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## natha

> Bof non, je vois pas o est le problme
> 
> 
>  la rigueur quand un simple quote et double sont colls. Mais si il y avait une erreur de frappe, a modifierait tout de suite la coloration du code.


C'est pas aussi degueulasse que j'aurais pens effectivement, je trouve cependant beaucoup plus clair une prsentation monospaced (ca permet un contrle plus facile du formattage du code lorsqu'on a des rgles de bonne pratique du genre : pas plus de 80 caractres par ligne).




> Pareil pour moi : pas de monospace si possible. Le code est bien plus facile  lire !


Si on faisait un sondage je parierais sur 90% de votes en faveur du monospaced pour la lisibilit. Tous les diteurs sont en monospaced par dfaut.  ::ccool::

----------


## saigon

bitstream vera sans mono : les zros barrs c'est important pour ma relecture  ::mouarf::

----------


## kico42

Ecrire en blanc sur noir, une aberration ?! Je comprends tout  fait ceux qui prfrent noir sur blanc (c'est plus naturel) mais, pour avoir pratiqu pendant des annes, blanc sur noir est bien plus reposant pour les yeux, quand tout l'cran est noir ! Emacs (ou vim, je ne veux pas lancer de troll ^^) en noir sur blanc en plein cran c'est le must de l'agrable !

Par contre, il ne faut pas avoir de clair autour de la fentre car sinon, a peut faire mal  la tte ...
Donc, les EDI, avec leur grosse fentre clair et plein de boutons, c'est mieux en noir sur blanc, et emacs en console plein cran, c'est mieux en blanc sur noir . 

Sinon, pour la police, j'aime bien Monospaced taille 9, ou Consolas taille 10 .

----------


## pseudocode

Moi j'aime bien utiliser "Envy Code". Et si ce n'est pas possible, l'indtrnable "Courier".

----------


## Guybrush

> Ecrire en blanc sur noir, une aberration ?! Je comprends tout  fait ceux qui prfrent noir sur blanc (c'est plus naturel) mais, pour avoir pratiqu pendant des annes, blanc sur noir est bien plus reposant pour les yeux, quand tout l'cran est noir ! .


C'est tout l'inverse. Un texte clair sur un fond sombre est trs mauvais pour la vue si on en abuse. A ton avis pkoi les livres sont imprims depuis tjs en noir sur blanc ? Ce n'est pas parceque c'est naturel (blanchir le papier est une opration qui coute trs cher) mais bien parce que c'est ce qui est le plus facile  lire.

----------


## millie

> Ce n'est pas parceque c'est naturel (blanchir le papier est une opration qui coute trs cher) mais bien parce que c'est ce qui est le plus facile  lire.


Quand mme...

----------


## kico42

C'est parce-que la page d'un livre reflte la lumire, alors qu'un cran claire .

Et puis, de toute faon, dans la pratique, je trouve qu'un cran sombre est plus reposant . Tout le monde est diffrent, et c'est qu'en essayant nous-mme qu'on peut savoir .

----------


## delphi63

Pour ma part, j'utilise "Courrier New", il me semble difficilement concevable d'utiliser une police autre qu'une police non proportionnelle, c'est--dire  chasse fixe, cela clarifie tellement l'indentation du code et elles ne sont pas si nombreuses.

----------


## nu_tango

Deja Vu Sans Mono principalement, linux oblige  ::aie::  
Sous windows y'a Lucida Console qu'est sympa et pas assez connue (ressemble un peu  Monaco bien connue des mac-users)

----------


## Michal BODAR

Bonjour,

En rponse  Anomaly :

_'C'est vrai que Consolas semble bien, mais ce n'est pas une police libre que je pourrais utiliser sur mon OS prfr. '_

Je viens de la tlcharger, sans problme, trs lgalement en apparence sur le site de Microsoft, et elle fonctionne trs bien, mes IDE (Qt Creator et Visual C++) on tous deux accept cette police.

Voici  le lien :http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

C'est vrai que COnsolas est trs bien et nous change un peu du Courier (qui n'est pas mal et reste tout de mme le plus utilis).

Petite remarque toutefois, Consolas (mis  part la chasse fixe et le zro barr) ne se distingue pas trop des autres polices sans srif (comme le fait Courier).  Je pense, par exemple, aux tutoriels qui utilisent une police sans srif (arial, cambria, etc.), les exemples insrs en Courier ressortent bien, en serait-il de mme avec Consolas ?  Mais certes, je m'loigne du sujet, il s'agissait de police pour dvelopper et non pour commenter.

----------


## bla69136

Moi je ne peux plus me passer de Dina : http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Jibz/Dina/
Elle est libre et je l'installe systmatiquement sur tous mes diteurs.

----------


## SpaceFrog

courier new sous notepad++ 
avec le thme ruby blue
avec juste quelques modifications de colorisation pour les parenthses et matchs de paires de parenthse.

P.S: Mais je viens de tester dina ... et j'avoue tre sduit !

----------


## JoeChip

Je ne vois pas en quoi il faut une police fixe pour les indentations...? Le tab ou l'espace ont toujours la mme largeur...

----------


## SurferIX

Sur les gros crans modernes, une Consolas taille 11 est le synonyme de lisibilit parfaite  mes yeux  ::):

----------


## cahnory

Pour ce qui est de la taille fixe des caractres je pense en toute honntet que c'est plus pour le coup "j'arrive  donner des noms de mme nombre de caractres  mes variables et c'est tout align !" qui admettons le nous fait toujours plaisir  ::D:  mais n'est pas forcment super utile. C'est ma vision de la chose.
Pour le texte blanc sur fond noir, l'il travaille effectivement plus pour le lire qu'en noir sur fond blanc mais sur le long terme, et donc pour un programmer, ce bnfice de confort se perd face aux attaques de la lumire produite par le fond blanc. C'est un peu comme dire que des lunettes font mal aux yeux mais que plong dans une piscine au chlore bah finalement c'est pas ce qui fait le plus mal (mon troisime prnom c'est oggy, le second anal).
Bon sinon je vais quand mme vous dire ma font, en gnral je ne change pas de celles (monospace tout le temps) par dfaut. L je code sous coda qui utilise la font "Panic sans" en 11 mais il m'arrive aussi d'utiliser smultron qui utilise la "monaco".

----------


## Guybrush

> Pour le texte blanc sur fond noir, l'il travaille effectivement plus pour le lire qu'en noir sur fond blanc mais sur le long terme, et donc pour un programmer, ce bnfice de confort se perd face aux attaques de la lumire produite par le fond blanc. C'est un peu comme dire que des lunettes font mal aux yeux mais que plong dans une piscine au chlore bah finalement c'est pas ce qui fait le plus mal


Je conseille la lecture de cet excellent article qui contredit l'ide recu delon laquelle un texte blanc sur fond noir est plus reposant... 
http://www.uxmatters.com/mt/archives...l-displays.php

----------


## ChrisPM

Pour ma part, je code systmatiquement avec verdana  ::): 
C'est ce que je trouve de plus lisible. Je bosse sous UltraEdit, avec un fond bleu et du code clair (mais pas blanc.. beaucoup de jaune... jaune sur bleu, a viens de mes dbuts en basic sur amstrad  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## cahnory

> Je conseille la lecture de cet excellent article qui contredit l'ide recu delon laquelle un texte blanc sur fond noir est plus reposant... 
> http://www.uxmatters.com/mt/archives...l-displays.php


Personne n'a dit que c'tait plus reposant, sortir l'exemple du papier pour nous en convaincre c'est un peu comme nous sortir que deux pomme plus deux pommes font quatre pommes. C'est la base on est d'accord maintenant c'est plus reposant de prendre sa voiture que de marcher mais ton corps prfre tout de mme que tu marche. C'est plus reposant pour les yeux de lire du noir sur blanc mais pour sa sant c'est mieux de limiter l'exposition  la lumire directe. Sachant qu'on s'habitue trs vite  tout et donc  lire en blanc sur noir il vaut srement mieux coder en blanc sur noir (l ce n'est qu'une suposition qui n'a rien de vrifie mais peut-tre que la consommation lctrique en est diminue ou si ce n'est pas le cas a pourra peut-tre l'tre avec de futurs crans).
Maintenant comme le montre la capture je code sur fond blanc  ::D: .

----------


## JoeChip

Si le fond blanc vous fatigue, diminuez la luminosit de l'cran. Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il soit rgl de la mme faon pour coder, pour jouer ou pour regarder un film. Bon, sauf si on code un jeu qui contient des bouts de films...  ::): 

Normalement, pour travailler sur du texte il faudrait un fort contraste et une faible luminosit (le noir trs noir, le blanc pas trs lumineux). Souvent les crans sont rgls trop lumineux,  une poque on vendait mme des filtres, qui ne faisaient que diminuer la luminosit  ::): 

Il faut aussi faire attention  ne pas tre trop prs de l'cran, doit y avoir des standards qq part.

----------


## paradise

Salut

Bitstream Vera Sans mono pour moi, ou Courier New.

----------


## flaith

idem que nu_tango : lucinda console  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Careixo

Monaco. L'espacement la rend hyper lisible et m'vite pas mal d'erreurs de syntaxe.

----------


## monnomamoi

"Bitstream Vera Sans Mono" pour moi.

----------


## Zartan

Avant, j'aimais bien imprimer mes sources en letter gothic, car je pouvais mieux visualiser les grandes lignes qu'en courier qui est plus large.

Maintenant a n'a plus grande importance, je n'y fais plus attention.

----------


## Kikuts

Segoe UI  ::D:  on s'y fait trs vite. La largeur du code est moindre ce qui permet de coder plus facilement sur petit cran / petite rsolution  ::):

----------


## TheSamFrom1984

> sur quel critre se fait votre choix de police pour le dveloppement ? je ne fais pas de dveloppement mais j'avoue que je me suis pos la question en voyant l'article.


- Diffrentiation des caractres: O/0, 1/l, {/(/[, etc
- Place prise en hauteur pour avoir un maximum de lignes  l'cran (l'norme problme de Courier New)
- chasse fixe
- esthtique

Pour ces raisons j'ai choisi Dina, une variante de Proggy prsente dans le sondage  ::ccool:: 

Lger aperu en C++ (notez aussi l'toile qui ne se balade pas en l'air):

----------


## LDDL

Municipale

----------


## gege2061

> Je viens de la tlcharger, sans problme, trs lgalement en apparence sur le site de Microsoft, et elle fonctionne trs bien, mes IDE (Qt Creator et Visual C++) on tous deux accept cette police.
> 
> Voici  le lien :http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en





> This package is only intended for licensed users of Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 or 2008.

----------


## pseudocode

> Municipale


ca fait pas trop de bavures ?

----------


## LDDL

> ca fait pas trop de bavures ?


tu parles de l'impression ou de la police ?

----------


## natha

> tu parles de l'impression ou de la police ?


Je pense qu'il parle de la police. (humour inside  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## vincent.mbg

Bonjour,  ::D: 

J'utilise 'Liberation Mono' car je ne supporte pas les polices qui non pas tout les caractres de mme largeurs. Le zro se distingue du haut par un point en son centre

----------


## natha

> J'utilise 'Liberation Mono' car je ne supporte pas les polices qui non pas tout les caractres de mme largeurs. Le zro se distingue du haut par un point en son centre


Ah cool, enfin quelqu'un qui utilise la mme police que moi  ::):

----------


## ogerardin

Lucida Console

----------


## JoeChip

> - Diffrentiation des caractres: O/0, 1/l, {/(/[, etc
> - Place prise en hauteur pour avoir un maximum de lignes  l'cran (l'norme problme de Courier New)
> - chasse fixe
> - esthtique
> 
> Pour ces raisons j'ai choisi Dina, une variante de Proggy prsente dans le sondage


Ouais, cool, adopt ! j'en avais marre du Courrier New mais pas envie de tatonner...

----------


## Aurance

Bonjour,

J'utilise la police "Monaco" car les caractres sont plus espacs et comme j'ai des problmes de vue les virgules et les points sont mieux diffrencis,  que sur "Courrier" par exemple. Autre avantage : aucune confusion possible entre le chiffre 0 et la lettre O majusule puisque le chiffre est barr d'une diagonale.

Tout le monde a fait cette connerie au moins une fois dans sa vie : background: #OOO;  (un peu le soir)

Je viens de dcouvrir par ce post qu'il existait beaucoup d'autres polices monospaces, c'est une surprise pour moi qui m'en tait tenu  ce qui est  fourni par dfaut (je suis sur Mac et par concquent je pensais qu'il y avait tout !  :8-): )  Mais, je crois que les autres polices n'auront aucun succs pour moi car Monaco m'est dj suffisemment agrable  lire par ses courbes et l'quilibre de ses espaces.

En fait ; la graisse (pour employer un terme d'imprimerie) me convient bien et je la trouve tellement belle que je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est une monospace ; Il se pourrait que ce soit la version "codeur//codage" de la "Comic" qui a eu un grand succs.

Si je devais faire une critique svre : Le nom de la police "Monaco" ne me plait pas : j'aurais prfr "Code". Mais rien n'est parfait  :;):

----------


## cfranco

Personnellement, j'ai longtemps utilis Monaco, puis proggy-tt, et je suis pass  *Bitstream Vera Sans Mono*, qui a de trs loin ma prfrence : elle est  la fois totalement convenable pour de la programmation (dfinition des caractres spciaux habituels du genre {([, distinction des O0, 1l et compagnie...), mais aussi et surtout elle est particulirement lisible dans des petites tailles avec lissage de police (je l'utilise en corps 8), et convient donc particulirement  des crans  forte rsolution (je bosse toujours en 1920x1200 sur un portable 15.4"). Elle est galement parfaitement lisible dans ses dclinaisons gras, oblique... ce qui permet de tirer parti convenablement de l'enrichissement syntaxique qu'offre l'diteur de texte. Et elle passe aussi parfaitement  l'impression.

Elle peut tre tlcharge ici :
http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sourc...eam-vera/1.10/

(et a comprend la version "non-mono" aussi, pour ceux qui prfrent une police qui ne soit pas  largeur fixe...)

----------


## ClemLamb

> Sous mac j'utilise smultron, quivalent  notepad++.
> Par contre pour le dev web il a du mal avec la coloration quand on mlange les langages (javascript+html+php+css) il ne prend qu'un seul langage en compte.


Bonsoir,

effectivement, disons que Smultron n'est pas le pire sous Mac. Je prfrais Coda, mais payant et pas parfait non plus donc je l'achte pas.

J'en teste d'autres encore. Le language le plus mal gr est le CSS, pour tous. Et effectivement il faut laisser tomber les imbrications de diffrents languages... pour tous. Quand on pense qu'un notepad++ fait tout a les doigts dans le nez...

Au moins, j'ai trouv la police qui va bien : Consolas.

Au passage, un petit lien pour continuer sur le sujet : http://www.papygeek.com/outils/les-m...es-pour-coder/

----------


## Simonake

Courier New 10-12 pts.

----------


## Mac LAK

Pour ma part : Courier New, Lucida Console (ou Lucida Sans Typewriter), et parfois Fixedsys.

----------


## sigap

Tahoma pour les formulaires

----------


## razily

quant  moi ,avant  j'utilise Shruti Normal  ::ccool:: 

mais je suis rest  : Lucida sans type writer  ::zoubi::  c'est ma prefere

----------


## nickylarson

> (je bosse toujours en 1920x1200 sur un portable 15.4").


T'a pas prcis si tu portais des lunettes  ::D:  .

1920*1200 en corps 8 c'est pas trop piti ?

----------


## GoustiFruit

Consolas 9pt, jeu de couleur: twilight :-)

----------


## i5evangelist

LiberationMono 10 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ation_Mono.svg

----------


## archonte

Avant, je ne veux plus savoir  ::mur:: ... c'tait la police par dfaut de mon EDI, et je pestais  ::furieux::  contre les zero ressemblant au o/O, aux un ressemblant aux 'ELLE'  ::toutcasse:: , etc ...

Et puis j'ai lu ce post, merci au Dr Who : je trouve _Consolas_ trs efficace !  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

Pour ma part c'est _Batang_.

----------


## Camille_B

Je remercie ce fil pour m'avoir fait dcouvrir Anonymous Pro, mon Emacs se porte mieux depuis !

----------


## cdaumas78

chez moi , sous notepad, c'est visiblement Times New Roman, mais je ne sais pas o est l'option pour modifier la police par dfaut ? 

sinon, j'utilise beaucoup Arial, Comic sans ms, Papyrus

----------


## shawn12

> sous notepad, [...] je ne sais pas o est l'option pour modifier la police par dfaut


Format --> Police

----------


## Ehjoe

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas quoi rpondre, est-ce que "courier" comprend "Courier New" ?

Il vaut quand mme mieux une police de taille fixe, sinon c'est un peu difficile d'aligner les chiffres en colonne si besoin, eh oui...

Cordialement.

Joe.
.

----------


## cdaumas78

> Format --> Police


Merci Shawn. Par notepad, je voulais dire "notepad++" of course. je ne vois pas de menu "format" sous notepad++ ???

J'ai essay "Consolas" sur mon pc/Vista qui l'avait dj installe.C'est vrai que c'est une police super gniale. J'apprcie particulirement le I majuscule (avec les empattements, on ne risque plus de le confondre avec un EL minuscule) et le zro (avec la barre oblique dedans, plus de confusion avec un o majuscule).

Par contre, je ne l'ai pas sur mon plus ancien PC ... faut que je rcupre le fichier de police.

----------


## meziantou

J'utilise Consolas pour dvelopper avec VS.

----------


## RomainVALERI

Courrier New ou Lucida Console parfois aussi ^^

----------


## GanYoshi

Courrier New avant de lire ce sujet, Dina maintenant  ::ccool::

----------


## clampin

J'ai toujours utilis soit la police Monaco ou courrier. Tout dpend en fait de mon humeur...  ::):

----------


## slim_java

salut. 
les polices par dfaut de mes EDI me satisfont. 
c'est juste que j'utilise Times New roman pour mes textes sur MS Word.

----------


## jblecanard

> Pour ma part, la police par dfaut sur mon systme, j'ai jamais song  changer. >


Pareil, Courier new dans VS me va et la police par dfaut d'Eclipse aussi. Par contre j'ai essay consola et j'aime pas mais vraiment pas du tout. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle est mal rendue dans VS.

----------


## nirgal76

Courier new 9 sur RAD studio 2010 
(sur un 24" en 1920x1200)

----------


## SpaceFrog

Je reposte pour confirmer que je suis pass dfinitivement  Dina, une police gratuite spcialement conue pour le developpement:


Hormis ici la coloration syntaxique de notepad++ (ou de komodo)
notez la diffrence entre les lettre et les chiffres semblables  0 et O, l I  et 1

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Courrier New ou Lucida Console parfois aussi ^^


J'avais juste oubli de prciser une des raisons (trs trs irrationnelle j'en conviens  ::aie:: ) qui me fait utiliser Lucida Console malgr les excellents autres choix possibles...

----------


## jo_le_coco

Post trs utile, qui m'a fait dcouvrir - et adopter - Consolas  ::P: 

Pour ceux qui en parlaient, sous Notepad++, on peut faire :
"Paramtrage" -> "Configurateur de coloration syntaxique..."
Puis mettre Consolas dans le champ police, et cocher "Activer la police globale".

----------


## engi

Pour ma part, Consolas depuis quelques mois.
J'ai compar avec Anonymous Pro et il n'y a pas photo : je garde Consolas  :;):

----------


## Amnsix

Consolas ou Liberation. Merci  tous ceux qui les utilisent et me les ont fait dcouvrir... C'est tellement mieux que Courier  ::):

----------


## Rmi GAUDINAT

Consolas 10
propre, proportionnelle, trs facilement lisible.... et puis j'ai une fcheuse tendance  avoir du mal  lire les zros  ::oops::

----------


## ellinguista

> "Luciada", qui se rapproche de "Courier", en plus rond.


Times
il y a des srifs, ce n'est pas proportionnel, mais c'est beaucoup plus agrable

NB: l'auteur du test sondage d prvoir de quoi indiquer laquelle, dans la rubrique Autre

----------


## RomainVALERI

> ... ce n'est pas proportionnel, mais c'est beaucoup plus agrable ...


 :8O:  et tu te mets du jus de citron dans les yeux aussi ? (parce que sinon c'est trop facile ...)

----------


## jokoon

En fait a dpend de plusieurs choses, comme j'ai un macbook pro 13 pouces et que je bosse autant sous Windows que sous Mac, sans parler du fait que je privilgie le fond noir.

Sous mac, il n'y a pas de bonne application utilisant Scintilla correctement (ou bien c'est super lent comme Textadept).

Un requis essentiel pour une police de caractere dediee a la programmation, c'est:
 - differencier facilement le O du 0, le 1 du l du I
 - pas de Serif (les courier, nan mais ca va pas nan ? c'est encore plus moche avec le lissage des polices)
 - etre lisible avec le lissage des polices meme quand la taille est petite

Personnellement, lorsque j'ai un grand ecran, donc quand les pixels sont pas trop minuscules, je prend profont: elle est bien plus lisible que la plupart des polices petite taille (pour une raison simple, elle n'utilise pas de lissage et est tres bien faite), et etant assez petite en hauteur, on peut lire un maximum de lignes de code.

Malheureusement, elle devient trop petite sur mon 13 pouces, la je repasse en Menlo ou Consolas; certaines polices parmi dejavu, Inconsolata, droid sans mono ou d'autres n'ont pas le zero barr, donc je ne les utilises pas.

Sous mac le rendu des polices lisses est baveux lorsque le fond est noir, c'est vraiment dommage...

Scintilla est un tres bon outil, mais le code est tres spaghetti est le dev n'a meme pas pris la peine de developper une version Mac de Scite, pareil c'est dommage. TextAdept aurait pu resoudre ce probleme avec les lexers LUA, mais evidemment c'est beaucoup trop lent.

----------


## modere

Consolas est bien mais pas moins de 11points par pouces !

----------


## captain_mich

> ah oui tiens c'est sympa consolas. je me la garde dans un coin de ma tete celle la


+1

----------


## Deepin

*Mise  jour 2013

Ce sondage est  prsent termin. Il a t renouvel pour 2013. Venez participer, cela se passe ici : 
 Quelle est la meilleure typo pour programmer en 2013 ?* 

 ::merci::

----------

